# Internal pocket deburring tool



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I am in need of an internal case deburring tool. I have searched the Miday site and others but the term that I use is not the right one. Does anyone have a direct link to this tool? Thank you for your help!
Forgot to mention..... I need one for a .204


----------



## dougw47 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hunter333 said:


> I am in need of an internal case deburring tool. I have searched the Miday site and others but the term that I use is not the right one. Does anyone have a direct link to this tool? Thank you for your help!
> Forgot to mention..... I need one for a .204


do you want to clean out the primer flash hole from the inside of the case?

A flash-hole cleaner may be what you need. They are cheap, $10 or so.
doug

good luck, and Happy new year.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

try this link and see if you see a pic of what you are after ?

http://www.midwayusa.com/browse/BrowseProducts.aspx?pageNum=1&tabId=1&categoryId=8936&categoryString=9315***731***695***


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

Below are the tools, but I have never seen one for a case smaller than 22 caliber.

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=396980
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=729748
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=559829

-na


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

Hunter333 said:


> I am in need of an internal case deburring tool. I have searched the Miday site and others but the term that I use is not the right one. Does anyone have a direct link to this tool? Thank you for your help!
> Forgot to mention..... I need one for a .204



I shoot two 204's and I have everything required for case prep.
But I'm not sure what you're talking about by "internal case deburring tool"
Explain just what you're trying to do.


----------



## freshwater drum (Mar 17, 2007)

i suspect he needs a flashole deburring tool


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

freshwater drum said:


> i suspect he needs a flashole deburring tool


That is correct. A deburring tool that goes INSIDE the case and gets the nick of brass that it left after the priming pocket is punch inward.

Like this one but one that will fit a .204
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct...tNumber=559829


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

What you need to do is make one yourself out of a long combination center drill. 

I think MSC industrial sells them. 

http://www1.mscdirect.com/CGI/NNSRIT?PMPXNO=2044217&PMT4NO=0

Here is the dimension for the standard center drills.

http://www.carbidedepot.com/formulas-centerdrills.htm

You are going to have to make a stop collar for the 1/8 shank, like the one on the RCBS tool. This will give you depth control.

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=396980


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

I would not mess with it unless you're shooting benchrest stuff. I have done a bit if side by side load work up where I clean primer pockets that have been deburred and cleanned the case and shot some that all I did was knock out the old primer.

On one rifle there was a slight advantage to the prep work, on the other 4 that all shot the same.........

YMMV


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

Hunter333,

I have the RCBS Power Station for prepping my cases.
It has the tool for going inside the case and deburing the flash hole.
I don't remember where I got it now. Either Cabela's, Midway, or Sinclair.
I prepped over 1500, 204 cases last spring with it.
I'm in the Muskegon area, if you'd want to stop by and prep your cases, you're more than welcome. You only have to do it one time.
[email protected]


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Asphalt Dave said:


> Hunter333,
> 
> I have the RCBS Power Station for prepping my cases.
> It has the tool for going inside the case and deburing the flash hole.
> ...


Thank you Dave, I will remember the offer when I buy some new brass. I dont have any right now but will before too long. Stopping by your place sounds a lot easier than becoming a machinist and making my own:lol: 
Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Hunter333 said:


> Thank you Dave, I will remember the offer when I buy some new brass. I dont have any right now but will before too long. Stopping by your place sounds a lot easier than becoming a machinist and making my own:lol:
> Thanks for the help everyone!


I have the lyman tool to do this operation. BUT the one I have will not work under 22 cal. They may make a different one. I power it with my dewalt. Set the stop collar and do the operation after trimming, chamfering and deburring the mouth.

I absolutely hate prepping brass... It is a tedious, dirty and finger cramping job


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

Hunter333 said:


> Thank you Dave, I will remember the offer when I buy some new brass. I don't have any right now but will before too long. Stopping by your place sounds a lot easier than becoming a machinist and making my own:lol:
> Thanks for the help everyone!


Shoot me an e-mail when you get your brass.
If you'd rather just borrow the case prep unit, you can do that.
What rifle did you get in .204?
I have the Copper MTV. and the Rem. 700 VLSF II


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Thanks Dave, will email you when necessary. I have a Savage Model.... come to think of it, I am not sure which model it is. Isnt that pathetic?!
Model 12 with Accutrigger


----------



## HunterB4 (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm a machinist and I use a tool daily called a roto-deburr made by Vargas. They cost around 12 bucks for a basic model. Now I'm not exactly sure how big the hole is that you're refrencing to, but you might want to check one out. The blades for them are around .050 in diameter I would guess. If you need anything smaller than that just use the end of a drill bit that is slightly bigger. The taper of the bit should clean it up. Hope this helps.

I'm too new to the forum to post URLs but go to mscindustrial.com and search part number 05751003 for the deburring tool.


----------



## karaba23 (Oct 1, 2004)

Check out Sinclair International. I think they have the specialty tools you are looking for. They are going to be a bit more expensive than Midway.

http://www.sinclairintl.com/

Here is a link to the flash hole deburring tools you are interested in.
http://www.sinclairintl.com/prod_detail_list/Flash-Hole-Deburring-Tools


----------

